# AMD64 no-multilib Wine und Skype geht nicht

## tk80

Hallo,

ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Habe am WE mein System neu aufgesetzt mit 64bit weil unter 32bit einige sachen nicht optimal

liefen zum Beispiel Skype (erkannte meine cam nicht und unter wine ging auch was nicht richtig)

Jetzt habe ich die 64bit Version (no-multilib) installiert und mußte entsetzt feststellen das es noch

mangelt an 64bit paketen.

Kann mir einer weiterhelfen und mir erklären wie ich Skype und Wine emergen kann?

Habe schon die sachen installiert aber es geht trotzdem nicht.

Skype emerge er zwar kann es dann aber nicht starten.

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

Ich habe einen: intel q6600

ich wäre euch über jede hilfe dankbar

----------

## s.hase

Du installiert ein 64bit Linux weil es mit 32bit schon Probleme gibt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich nutze selber kein Skype, aber soweit wie ich weiß ist das eine reine 32bit Anwendung und ohne multilib wird die daher nicht funktionieren. Wine so ziemlich das selbe, wird unter amd64 auch als 32bit compiliert und benötigt multilib. Da Du aber amd64 ohne multilib installiert hast bist auf gut Deutsch in den Arsch gebissen... Der Hinweis in der Doku sagt da eigentlich alles.

----------

## Anarcho

1. Lerne richtig zu posten. Nur weil du die Schrift auf gross setzt heisst das nicht das dir jemand eher antwortet, eher im Gegenteil   :Mad: 

2. Du erwartest das etwas unter 64Bit weniger Fehler hat als unter 32 Bit?   :Shocked: 

3. Informiere dich bitte was "no-multilib" bedeutet. Tipp: 32 Bit Kompatibilität (und was war Skype nochmal: Richtig, 32 Bit)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tk80

habe die schrift auf groß gesetzt weil es bei mir so klein war. nicht weil mir dann einer schneller antwortet.

ich habe mir das in der anleitung gut durchgelesen.

Aber skype gibt es jetzt in der Version 2.0... da erwarte ich eigentlich das es das auch unter

64bit geht.  genauso mit Wine.

Und 64bit gibt es jetzt auch schon mehere Jahre. Das meiste geht ja. Nur ausgerechnet die 

beiden sachen nicht wo es mit drauf ankommt. 

Wie ist es denn bei multilib kann man gentoo sagen das er 64bit bevorzugen soll?

----------

## Anarcho

Gentoo verwendet bei 64 Bit nur genau das in 32Bit was wirklich nicht anders geht. Aber erwarte nicht das du deine Probleme durch den Wechsel zu 64 Bit löst. Vielleicht klappt es weil du die Konfiguration geändert hast, aber sicher nicht weil es jetzt 64 Bit ist.

----------

## tk80

es ist eben nicht so (denke ich, oder ich habe vielleicht ein schlechtes beispiel)

auf meinen lapi ist multilib drauf 

z.b. an dem paket grub

laptop: grub

fester rechner no-multilib: grub-static

----------

## Anarcho

Und was hat static oder nicht genau mit der Plattform zu tun?

Du kannst dir deine Programme die du verwendest ja unter die Lupe nehmen:

file <bin-file>

also in dem Fall:

file /sbin/grub

Was auf meinem System 64Bit Multilib eine 32Bit Version ist. Und genau deshalb hast du auf dem no-multilib eine statische Version installiert, denn auch dort ist grub 32Bit. Nur leider fehlen die Libs (da no-multilib). Um dann grub trotzdem zum laufen zu bringen ist es dann eben statisch gelinkt. Dennoch eine 32 Bit Executable. Statisch alleine sagt nichts über 32Bit oder 64Bit aus.

----------

